# Aquatic Plants in Nature, Florida springs..True Source of Inspiration.(Lots of Pics!)



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pictures !! I bet that I can find some nice spots here in Puerto Rico...let me see if I can find some time :redface:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

pandapr said:


> Nice pictures !! I bet that I can find some nice spots here in Puerto Rico...let me see if I can find some time :redface:


 Oh, I know you can I have a number of pictures from hiking El Yunque's rivers that run throught the mountian side. There are some fantastic plants and fish up there. Water is freezing cold 



Regards, Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=el+yunque+rainforest&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I love the orange Hygros. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There are a number of plant species out in the springs that I did not get to take pictures of. I still was able to snap around 450-500 pics. Next week we should be headed to another location with even more


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

-Orlando


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

First, a word of appreciation: Thanks. Great shots.
Second, a demand: More!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks so much for posting these. i really, really, really appreciate seeing pictures of plants and habitats out in nature. a friend of mine and i are planning an expedition to Florida for probably mid-June to look for plants and get some pictures. he is completing a taxonomic revision of _Sparganium_ and we might find our way out to some pretty cool areas.

hydrophyte


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Canoe rental at Santa Fe river?

The Hygro is a dead give a way.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> Canoe rental at Santa Fe river?
> 
> The Hygro is a dead give a way.
> 
> ...



I wish! The rental locals on the lower Santa Fe are having problems with the recent flooding of the Suwanee River. Its pushing the springs back and bringing the water levels up to flooding stage. You could paddle through the woods if you wanted, but that's if you don't mind mosquito's big enough to steal small children.
It sure would have been nice to be picked up, instead of paddling for 9hrs
I find it best to go when you want instead of relying on folks to take you and pick you up. No schedules and you can go as early as you like 7:00 am!



-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> First, a word of appreciation: Thanks. Great shots.
> Second, a demand: More!



Click these to enlarge  

If you look closely, you can see the small gator on the bank living harmoniously with the turtles


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Orlando! These are great. Post them on your site for backagrounds or something. I never saw these parts of florida you show me!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! I do want to go!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> If you look closely, you can see the small gator on the bank living harmoniously with the turtles


Sure he is...he's thinking, "how can I crack these shells?":confused1:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Me want!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Went for a run in the springs today and took some photos for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Orlando said:


> -Orlando





Orlando said:


> Click these to enlarge
> 
> If you look closely, you can see the small gator on the bank living harmoniously with the turtles





thief said:


> Wow Orlando! These are great. Post them on your site for backagrounds or something. I never saw these parts of florida you show me!




We are planning a nice trip when I get the date's down 
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

is that hydrocoytle? (spelling?)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> is that hydrocoytle? (spelling?)


hydrocotyle


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> hydrocotyle


lol, thanks, I was too lazy to google it :tongue:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There seems to be 2 Sp. of Hydrocotyle in the pics. I have more photos of stem plants,hair grass, algae etc. that I should get up soon.

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hygro,Hydrocotyle.Hairgrass, Algae....


-Orlando


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

You know, if you reduce the photo period and increase the co2, maybe even add some Excel, you should be able to get rid of that algae :icon_cool


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Hygro,Hydrocotyle.Hairgrass, Algae....
> 
> 
> If I could grow algae like this, I would.
> ...





yikesjason said:


> You know, if you reduce the photo period and increase the co2, maybe even add some Excel, you should be able to get rid of that algae :icon_cool


 Nah.

-Orlando


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, wanna send me some of that hg? :tongue:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This piece of driftwood was the size of a VW


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> This piece of driftwood was the size of a VW


Large priority flat rate box? :hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nice shots. i am already getting ideas for a new setup. more please!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

If you look closely you can see a big turkey on shore..These birds are huge and flew over the river all day..











-Orlando


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the rivers by my house dont look anything like that


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice photographs! It's always great to see stuff like this.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Orlando said:


> If you look closely you can see a big turkey on shore..These birds are huge and flew over the river all day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean... HIM?








I think he was looking at you... :tongue:
(Was it okay for me to edit the photo so we can see the turkey?)

I your photos are AMAZING.:icon_eek: 
I love the shots of the plants.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Northern wind Thats him! He had about 9 other birds with him, all females it seemed. They flew directly in front of the boat. Ive never seen a turkey fly like that.

-Orlando


Id like to do a big tank with this photo for guidelines


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Botanical Gardens Pics...















































































































-Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Beautiful! I love the little falls.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Your pictures are truly great! Makes me wanna be there already, just one more week till my vacation. Are those botanical garden pictures from fairchild by any chance?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful! I love the little falls.


 Thanks Carole, so will you come up in the summer for a free tour ?




marcinsmok said:


> Your pictures are truly great! Makes me wanna be there already, just one more week till my vacation. Are those botanical garden pictures from fairchild by any chance?



Thank you! The gardens are local to Gainesville called Kanapaha Gardens.

I have tons more photos. The place takes a few hours to get through if your like me. I look at everything that grows and moves 


Regards, Orlando


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you collecting any plants on these journeys? 

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Are you collecting any plants on these journeys?
> 
> Wonderful pictures.


No  Im always afraid to pick anything. I have a Permit to collect from the the Florida Department of Agriculture. At Least that's what I thinks its called?

Maybe I should try and use this sometime 


Glenn,
You might think this is strange, but I think about your Ebb N Flow setup almost everyday! I hope to have something setup by the end of summer.

I hope to get a nice size greenhouse to house a good sized system 


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I should know more detailed information regarding collection this week 


-O


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Reminds me of our boat trips to Silver Springs when we lived in FL. It was my favorite outing . We'd put in at Lake Eustis, go through the locks and end up in Silver Springs. So much fun!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Thanks Carole, so will you come up in the summer for a free tour ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you guarantee I won't get eaten by a gar or a gator.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Orlando said:


> No  Im always afraid to pick anything. I have a Permit to collect from the the Florida Department of Agriculture. At Least that's what I thinks its called?
> 
> Maybe I should try and use this sometime


Um... yea. You need to get on that. Some nice specimens in those photos.



Orlando said:


> Glenn,
> You might think this is strange, but I think about your Ebb N Flow setup almost everyday! I hope to have something setup by the end of summer.
> 
> I hope to get a nice size greenhouse to house a good sized system
> ...


LOL, thats great! My next one will be alot bigger and setup as more of a table next time. Thee 75 gallon was nice to experiment, but once those trays are in there, its tight moving. Plus, the planting footprint is smaller than you think in those trays. 

With a greenhouse, you should shoot for a setup like this (Minus the flannel shirt and bad haircut)or like this (look at some of the photos in the beginning for ideas).


Too many plants, too many species, not enough room.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> If you guarantee I won't get eaten by a gar or a gator.



I think I can do that 





gmccreedy said:


> Um... yea. You need to get on that. Some nice specimens in those photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got the okay from the wife  The pictures you linked are exactly what I plan to do, except for the haircut and flannel shirt thing. But! his setup is what I like.

I noticed that even though they are housed, they still cover them up with plastic. I don't think that would be necessary if you had your humidity levels on a controller of some kind.
Or, is growing emersed crypt more difficult than other aquatic species on a larger scale?
Ive had good luck growing a few and have even produced spathes. But nothing fancy.

I was thinking something like this.. http://www.greenhouses.com/
Would this work?


-O


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, I would think that if you have a controlled humidity, you don't need it. However, if you have plants that require different or variable humidity conditions to grow emersed, then covers are the only logical way to separate them as I am sure that's why Niels Jacobsen and Jan Bastmeijer, as pictured, have them.

It also has to serve as an insect deterent as well, which are sure to invade at some point.

Those greenhouses look good to me! All depends on the size and scale of the operation you are pushing for.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the pictures like this that you post, Orlando. They really help me refine my own artistic eye for setting up a tank. 

One day, you have to invest in a submersible camera and get us some underwater shots.

Not that I'm telling you how to spend your money. Consider it a "strong encouragement".


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^creepy..the eyes move..hahah!:hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Yea, I would think that if you have a controlled humidity, you don't need it. However, if you have plants that require different or variable humidity conditions to grow emersed, then covers are the only logical way to separate them as I am sure that's why Niels Jacobsen and Jan Bastmeijer, as pictured, have them.
> 
> It also has to serve as an insect deterent as well, which are sure to invade at some point.
> 
> Those greenhouses look good to me! All depends on the size and scale of the operation you are pushing for.



Makes perfect sense Glenn. Sounds like it will take some special care for some of the plants sp.
Being in Florida I bet I will be having a not so fun time fighting pest such as insects and what not. It should be all in good fun and well worth the trouble 
Thanks for the links and valuable tips:thumbsup:




Ugly Genius said:


> I love the pictures like this that you post, Orlando. They really help me refine my own artistic eye for setting up a tank.
> 
> One day, you have to invest in a submersible camera and get us some underwater shots.
> 
> Not that I'm telling you how to spend your money. Consider it a "strong encouragement".


 Thanks UG! I have the underwater camera in the works 

I hope to be able to get some nice shots next week when we hit up Juniper Springs. A friend of mine just stopped by with pictures and its really got me excited to go. Stay tuned! 

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought some Bonsai folks would like these


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

SO NEAT!!! I love the little stand of pines. When do you have time to do all this? Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol! Sleep? I cant remember the last time that happened. Its that time of year where I spend lots of time outdoors  

Im glad you like the mini trees 


-O


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Those are YOURS?? If so..you better keep an eye on this when I come to visit..


Orlando said:


>


:icon_mrgr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nah! These are growing at a local Botanical Garden 

-O


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That one right there is worth a lot of money. It has to be over 100 years old. It's fabulous. I wish I could have one and be able to keep it as nice.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It was posted that some of these were a couple of hundred years old


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Orlando said:


> It was posted that some of these were a couple of hundred years old


 They look great. I love bonsai, but never had luck with them. Nice Pictures Orlando, thx!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang, I thought those were your bonsai trees. I was thinking that you could just sell one of those tress and buy a new car. I love bonsai. I really wish we had a local bonsai shop. Oh well.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bonsai trees of this scale are amazing and require care that I just don't have time for.

Hopefully this summer we will have a few to start with from the same collector 

-O


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You might like Lily Springs off the Santa Fe.
Watch out for Naked Ed(apparently has a brew named after him, harmless chatty hippy feller, keeps folks from messing the spring up, so good in many ways), lower Suwanee Wildlife refuge, Rainbow River, Salt Springs also is interesting, Blue hole. 

If you can get a chance to go to Lake Palcid in the south central north of the Okeechobee, it's a neat place as far as a lake and the plant diversity is really high(Mayaca, several Nymphiodes etc), pH was 4.7 even in the afternoon. 

Loxachoochee stream has some hair grasses, water scorpians etc, 

Also check out Clyde Butcher's place on the old way across Big Cypress, neat place, lots of classic swamp forest, excellent photography (Ansel Adamns of the Everglades basically).

And get under the water you big chicken! Gator's gotta eat too!

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

San Marcos, Texas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

San Marcos River starts in Aquarena Springs in middle of San Marcos.
Cant swim the springs.

but the river for about 1-2miles down from the springs is CRYSTAL clear.
no gators to worry about.

Like snorkeling thru huge aquarium. Cool fish and long flowing grasses everywhere.
Very cool snorkel


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> You might like Lily Springs off the Santa Fe.
> Watch out for Naked Ed(apparently has a brew named after him, harmless chatty hippy feller, keeps folks from messing the spring up, so good in many ways), lower Suwanee Wildlife refuge, Rainbow River, Salt Springs also is interesting, Blue hole.
> 
> If you can get a chance to go to Lake Palcid in the south central north of the Okeechobee, it's a neat place as far as a lake and the plant diversity is really high(Mayaca, several Nymphiodes etc), pH was 4.7 even in the afternoon.
> ...


Lol!  Im always swimming, I just dont have the underwater equipment set up yet.. But next week is a big Juniper Springs Run, this time of year its perfect!
Thats where most of the underwater stuff will get pictured. 

Naked Eds is a nice spring. My friend owns the land and the Santa Fe canoe outfitters and is always treating us nice to rides and boats when we need them.

I have tons of plans lined up for the springs this summer and local rivers and lakes, should be fun.

Gator meat is tasty, fried, skewered and grilled. Along with a nice cold pitcher. Good gator food out in Lake Jessup(alligator Lake).
Small 3-6 foot gators are fine and not to intimidating. Its the 15 foot ones I dont like to get to close to.

Gotta love it!

-Orlando


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have plans to go after native aquatic plants this summer. i want to set up a tank with several native _Potamogeton_ species. we have a lot of 'em here in WI. the main problem with _Potamogeton_, however, is that they grow really tall and have long internode distance between leaves, so they are more difficult to scale to an aquarium. i might try with the 30 X-tall that i have or try to get something larger. there are some native _Potamogeton_ that are restricted to clean waters up north, and some of those lakes have crystal clear water and excellent snorkeling.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Next trip will be Juniper Springs  One of the worlds best spring runs.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its that time again! 

Another run to some springs I should have plenty of photos to share when we get back after the long day(8hrs) of paddling  

It's going to be tons of fun


-O


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Its that time again!
> 
> Another run to some springs I should have plenty of photos to share when we get back after the long day(8hrs) of paddling
> 
> ...


Have a great time! Wish I was there...:icon_cool


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You will be there in Spirit Carole!

Yeah, Im up early But its going to be fun! I will be back later today with tons of photos to share

-Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> You will be there in Spirit Carole!
> 
> 
> 
> -Orlando


Heheh..I thought this exact thing after posting. Be safe! Say hi to Laura and the clear water for me.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It was a very foggy day and the water was very high and loaded with tannins.















































Regards, Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very cool! The first set gives that okeefenokee look:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Very cool! The first set gives that okeefenokee look:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Still waiting for you to come have fun with us!


-Orlando


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice. i worked for a summer for Florida Fish & Wildlife in the area over by Sebring and had such a nice time exploring around. these pictures bring me back.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Our next trip will be to a Spring down south, Juniper Springs. Id expect the pictures to be much better with lots more plant life and animal as well

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of invasives in one place. 


Speaking of Okeefenokee, we need to have an overnighter there sometime. There are some really fantastic little fish in that place. 


Regards,
Phil


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice photos Orlando. Great inspiration. You need to get one of those Olympus underwater cams and get a snorkel and mask... ;-)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This past weekend was not a great weekend for clear water exploring. The river was very high and loaded with Tannins. Most of the spring heads could not even hold back all the tannins.... I would love a real underwater camera, hopefully one day we will have one.
For now its el disposable 

Juniper Springs will be something really special  Then its off to my friends cove in Rainbow 

- Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Troy has a nikon with an underwater housing, strobe lights,some kind of arms, and I don't know what all he has.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Orlando said:


> I thought some Bonsai folks would like these


wow.. I know I am behind in this post.. but I have 2 bonsai's and I love em! great pictures Orlando!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> It was a very foggy day and the water was very high and loaded with tannins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Orlando said:


>





Orlando said:


>





Orlando said:


> -Orlando





Torpedobarb said:


> wow.. I know I am behind in this post.. but I have 2 bonsai's and I love em! great pictures Orlando!




Thank you Torpedobarb 

Taking pictures is fun and I like it, I just wish I was better at it.

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Update:

Tomorrow we will be going to Juniper This run is the #2 best run in Florida. I will update the thread with some very cool plant and spring photos late in the day....

Stay tuned 


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just stunning. You are very lucky to live in such a beautiful place!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok Folks! I have a ton of photos. I will share these and add more as I get them loaded up The river is an 8 mile long run, and it flows very fast. It was very hard to take photos while being pushed all around.

I hope you like them




























Happy Gator 



















Happy Alligator Snapping Turtle, I believe he wanted some food
http://

[IMG]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk106/Aquazilla/DSC_0460.jpg





























This journey of photos is a sample of what our local club trips will be like with Florida Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts...


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The water was nice and clear. You can see the sandy bottom. Awesome!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The water is all 100% spring water. Crystal clear for more than 8 miles 

The photo above of the alligator snapping turtle was my favorite. He was pretty big, but they do get much larger

This place is a sweet piece of paradise folks. Feel free to come to Gainesville and attend one of Florida Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts outings  You wont regret it!


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Orlando said:


> This place is a sweet piece of paradise folks. Feel free to come to Gainesville and attend one of Florida Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts outings  You wont regret it!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


X2, I have been with Orlando and Laura on 2 trips so far and it has been a spectacular experience. I'm addicted to these runs and looking forward to more in the near future.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

sounds like it might be something I may try someday. 

have you started to collect any of the plants yet from these trips?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You wont regret it Torpedobarb

I actually do not condone wild collecting on most of these trips with the club. I leave the collecting to the ditch outings where we visit local creeks and streams that produce a nice collection of weeds
The next outing will be on our friends private spring on the Rainbow River where folks will be able to collect plants.

That being said, more photos of paradise!









































-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! I am willing to bet you had a blast. Great photos O. Wish we had places like this around my home... *sigh*

Big alligator snapper! :icon_eek: Very happy looking

Oh, and nice bonsai! I had a 14 year old Kingsville Boxwood, but it got too dry one summer and I was unable to save it. I actually bought that in Florida just outside of Anna Marie Island as a younger specimen. I'm on the hunt for a good little tree that wont cost me an arm and a leg... any ideas where to look that is not at a local grocery store let me know! :hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Blair!

The Alligator Snapper was a real treat to see. Especially sense it did not mind me or the boat. He/she came closer and closer to me trying to figure out how to get my arm in its mouth.

More pics to share


This first photo is a picture of what I believe is a Red Strip Earth eater, but not sure..They nest were everywhere and all the babies seemed to stay right where she wanted them to.


















A short period of tannin water..









This spring vent had a rather large bass that was waiting for food to come shooting out of the vent...It swam into the currant with no problem...





























Regards,
Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sweet:icon_cry:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We missed you Carole 

Next time, your going to have to come with us


-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orange looking turtle


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Painted?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol! No, we saw quite a few turtles like this. Nice bright orange color


-Orlando


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Juniper Springs should certainly be one of the top spots to visit for anyone traveling to FL. We probably saw 6 or 7 completely different landscapes on our 5 hour ride. The best part was that we didn't even see all of it. There were dozens of small canals that branched from the main river that we didn't even explore on this trip. You could ride down this river multiple times and get a different ride each time. Another feature that made this trip real neat was the water depth. In most places, it was less than 3 ft and crystal clear.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! these are great. you got nicer colors with these pictures. i'd love to go some day.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Ok Folks! I have a ton of photos. I will share these and add more as I get them loaded up The river is an 8 mile long run, and it flows very fast. It was very hard to take photos while being pushed all around.
> 
> I hope you like them
> 
> ...





hydrophyte said:


> wow! these are great. you got nicer colors with these pictures. i'd love to go some day.


Come on down!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried to get a close up of the bass swimming into the vents current, you still cant see him


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

i messed with a alligator snapping once when i was 8 or 9 i felt like my finger was was getting bitten off. those thing scare me now. those pics are going to give me nightmares.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i think that i can see his shadow there along the top rim of the spring hole--funny to see a bass in such a clean water spot. i wonder what kind of food he was getting there right in the spring(?). you would think that the water right there would be pretty sterile.

that turtle is extremely cool.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Lol! No, we saw quite a few turtles like this. Nice bright orange color
> 
> 
> -Orlando


Painted is a type silly..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm going to go with this..:thumbsup:

http://www.jaxshells.org/1116ac.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Redbelly_Turtle

Hey, if you guys are frequenting the springs in Lake county, I could meet you there. It makes more sense for me, instead of driving 4 hrs to Gainesville, then back to Lake county. I wonder if King's Landing or Katie's Landing would let you put in there?

king's
http://www.kingslandingfl.com/

Wekiva Springs
http://www.floridastateparks.org/WekiwaSprings/

Alexander Springs
http://www.tfn.net/Springs/Alexander.htm

Blue Springs
http://funandsun.com/parks/BlueSpring/bluespring.html

hmm..looks like Katie's closed a year ago, but could be open by now
http://www.canoewekiva.com/adventureoptions.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Man Carole! Lol!

Well, he must be a painted turtle


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Carole why dont you meet us in the Ocala National Forest off of SR 40?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

When are you going next? I had a car accident yesterday..:icon_sad::icon_roll


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> You wont regret it Torpedobarb
> 
> I actually do not condone wild collecting on most of these trips with the club. I leave the collecting to the ditch outings where we visit local creeks and streams that produce a nice collection of weeds
> The next outing will be on our friends private spring on the Rainbow River where folks will be able to collect plants.
> ...





Orlando said:


> Thanks Blair!
> 
> The Alligator Snapper was a real treat to see. Especially sense it did not mind me or the boat. He/she came closer and closer to me trying to figure out how to get my arm in its mouth.
> 
> ...





Orlando said:


> Come on down!




Time for another run! Anybody is welcome to come 

-Orlando


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Do you have a date in mind yet?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i wish that i could go. i have been so busy but i hope that i can at least make it out to some of the lakes around here. we have some pretty amazing Wisconsin lake plants too.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

No date yet, but maybe Sunday


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> i wish that i could go. i have been so busy but i hope that i can at least make it out to some of the lakes around here. we have some pretty amazing Wisconsin lake plants too.




Feel free to come and join us Its an all day event full of fun goodness. 
It will be a trip you will never forget!

-Orlando


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm in!! Keep me posted, Orlando, by PM or by email if you don't mind, and let me know if this is going to happen! You talking about _this_ Sunday? If so, I'm actually free! Yippee!!


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I will PM you for sure B!

If you would like to see larger more clear photos check these out.
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/showthread.php?t=47&page=4


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I just found out I'm actually _not_ free this Sunday. Poop.

Any chance this adventure might get postponed another week or so? /crosses fingers


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd also be interested in going along on one of these adventures, provided it isn't a problem that I'm still a minor. I've having trouble locating the thread where the events are coordinated on the APE forums; if it's done via PM perhaps someone would send a message my way and let me know. Thanks a lot, and these shots are gorgeous, Orlando.

Ah, I think I got a little confused. I see what's going on now. I'll keep checking here for a confirmed date, and to find out if my present status of punk teenager will be bothersome .


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll bet Orlando was a punk kid once! (I'm a 32 yr old one, myself)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Voozle said:


> I'd also be interested in going along on one of these adventures, provided it isn't a problem that I'm still a minor. I've having trouble locating the thread where the events are coordinated on the APE forums; if it's done via PM perhaps someone would send a message my way and let me know. Thanks a lot, and these shots are gorgeous, Orlando.
> 
> Ah, I think I got a little confused. I see what's going on now. I'll keep checking here for a confirmed date, and to find out if my present status of punk teenager will be bothersome .


Try looking here 
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26




Church said:


> I'll bet Orlando was a punk kid once! (I'm a 32 yr old one, myself)


My wife thinks I still am


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Church and Voozle!

We are going to Juniper Springs next Saturday.Let me know either through PM or email if you are still planning on attending.


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Reservations have been made for APE! Bert.H will be coming along on this trip to help ID some of the plant life

Everybody going will meet at GLA bright and early. PM if you have any questions


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll be there, dude! Contact me with directions and other pertinent info, if you don't mind.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey B!

Go to APE for more details and drop me a PM so we can get you set up! We have a nice group going so this will be very cool. 


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

All boats are reserved for everybody.... If you need directions just drop me a PM

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its spring time! Another trip is coming soon!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There's plenty of time CL! Plenty of boats to go around


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

+1  reminds me of elementary when you used to go on field trips oh by the way the 91L came perfectly without any scratch thanks again orlando!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to see you B! Cant wait to have you join us this year, we have some catching up to do


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The weather is perfect for a trip! Anybody interested let me know


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got back from Mexico, but count me in if one happens soon!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What! We need pics B!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you go in Mexico? Did you do any collecting or photography?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

^what he said


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Mexico is awesome. I love going to to Mexico. I have dreams about it.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pictures !!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jam! You have some very nice tanks yourself my friend. Feel free to come to sunny Florida and join us for a trip to the springs


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

wow great pics.... how were the bugs??? pics looked bug free.... river trip in mich consists of lots of swatting at skeeters and whatnot...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh man, the only collecting i can do is get hornwort... im super jealous guys, have fun


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bugs are not an issue unless you out of the boats and start walking around in the woods. Then we are looking at ticks and mosquitos. If your native its likely not a problem.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

So when's the trip?!?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We do not have a set date yet, but please feel free to post on APE where most of the dates and times are decided.
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/member-organized-meetings-events/2942-2010-springs-trip.html


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I didn't take any pics of any aquatic plants down there, but I did see quite a few! I went snorkeling in Cozumel but I also didn't take any pics of the reefs there, because, quite frankly, I was shocked to find out that the reefs we have here in Florida are WAAAAY prettier. I did take some nice pics of the Mayan ruins down in Costa Maya, along with all the AK47-wielding policia we encountered along the way.

One thing my family and I noticed while travelling to Chachoben from Costa Maya, is that the land in that particular area looks a lot like it does in south Florida. It felt like travelling through some of the areas off alligator alley down by the glades... only, there were military checkpoints, and goats and cattle were blocking the road in several spots, lol!

For what it's worth, I don't think the coastal Yucatan area is all that "special" of a place as far as aquatic plants go. I saw lots of the same kinds of aquatic plants I see right here in my own back yard, like Lobelia, various Ludwigias, and some different-looking Hygrophilas. But that was about it. For me, the exciting stuff was seeing the terrestrial plants.

While I was walking by one of the Mayan pyramids, I caught an unmistakable whiff of jasmine, which we have growing all over the place around here, and it is a smell I associate with being home, in Florida. But when I located the source of the smell, it was a completely different-looking plant. It turns out it was "Mexican Jasmine." How about that? But yeah, I took many pics of the terrestrial plants I encountered, like orchid trees, bougainvilleas with deep shades of red that I never see locally, and other cool plants.

Mexico is a beautiful place, if you do like I did and just escape into the culture. Don't hang around the tourists and the touristy-areas. It helps that I speak enough spanish to get by, and I was with my brother-in-law who is from Colombia, but still, most people down there speak English, so it doesn't matter... just, go follow the locals into the town, and go where _they_ go... eat where _they_ eat... and you will see many beautiful people with a beautiful culture, who eat DELICIOUS food. (I had some tacos at this one place with pork that they cook using some ancient Mayan recipe involving banana peels and herbs, and they were the best freaking tacos I've ever had!!)

Anyway, I'll show some pics in another thread once I get motivated enough to upload them to photobucket. Soon I hope...

I'll be in touch with you soon, Orlando, about the springs trip.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good time in Mexico!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l really need to go to florida, l feel like i'm missing out. i'll just add to the list of compliments and say that i'm speechless especially this one:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Feel free to come on down! I would be happy to take you on a tour of all the spring runs.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Some more critters..


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Some more critters..


Haha, it looks like he just jumped right in there.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

he pretty much did when we came up on him


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It was to darn hot to go paddling this weekend, we will try next weekend


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> You wont regret it Torpedobarb
> 
> I actually do not condone wild collecting on most of these trips with the club. I leave the collecting to the ditch outings where we visit local creeks and streams that produce a nice collection of weeds
> The next outing will be on our friends private spring on the Rainbow River where folks will be able to collect plants.
> ...





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Thank you Torpedobarb
> 
> Taking pictures is fun and I like it, I just wish I was better at it.
> 
> -Orlando





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Ok Folks! I have a ton of photos. I will share these and add more as I get them loaded up The river is an 8 mile long run, and it flows very fast. It was very hard to take photos while being pushed all around.
> 
> I hope you like them
> 
> ...





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Regards,
> Orlando





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Thanks Blair!
> 
> The Alligator Snapper was a real treat to see. Especially sense it did not mind me or the boat. He/she came closer and closer to me trying to figure out how to get my arm in its mouth.
> 
> ...





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Feel free to come on down! I would be happy to take you on a tour of all the spring runs.




This weekend we have a few folks coming along. Anybody is welcome to join us


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> This weekend we have a few folks coming along. Anybody is welcome to join us


Another reason to move to Florida?!?!
My friend and her boyfriend were just down there this weekend, heard you guys were having great weather.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

VincentK said:


> Another reason to move to Florida?!?!
> My friend and her boyfriend were just down there this weekend, heard you guys were having great weather.



Its been pretty nice If your ever in the area for a weekend feel free to join us next time..

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Last call for early AM departure We have a nice bunch this time around


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Massive storms delayed this trip Hopefully the weather will be better next week


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> i have plans to go after native aquatic plants this summer. i want to set up a tank with several native _Potamogeton_ species. we have a lot of 'em here in WI. the main problem with _Potamogeton_, however, is that they grow really tall and have long internode distance between leaves, so they are more difficult to scale to an aquarium. i might try with the 30 X-tall that i have or try to get something larger. there are some native _Potamogeton_ that are restricted to clean waters up north, and some of those lakes have crystal clear water and excellent snorkeling.


...and spearfishing! Let me know how this goes hydrophyte either on here or on MFK (as fleshy).

While free/scuba diving and spearfishing I have collected many native plants but never really had much success with them.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

O,

I am trying to send you a pm, but it says you are not accepting pms.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe my mailbox is full? Shoot me an email [email protected]


Thanks,
O!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> O,
> 
> I am trying to send you a pm, but it says you are not accepting pms.


 Its fixed


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We spent 5-6 hours paddling 15 miles in the river and springs today. I will get new pictures for you guys when I get the camera pics loaded.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You really should have a snapping turtle "petting" event.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> You really should have a snapping turtle "petting" event.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


 We did grab one a few weeks ago. I could barely lift him up he was to heavy and slime covered with algae.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Not as great of photos, but it was a ton of fun.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

Ah, reminds me of my trip to Silver Springs in Ocala...wonderful tourist trap! Can't wait to go back! :hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You should try Juniper and Sante Fe next time. No tourist there Plus you will have a dozen springs all in one trip.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Orlando
In your second picture posted above. What is that just to the right of the large tree trunk on left side of the picture?
Looks like some twisted colored thing!
MD


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

is that the predator?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed looking through this thread. Always nice to see the real thing. Thank you for posting.


> is that the predator?


haha...exactly what I thought

Maybe a small drop of water on the lens?


----------



## ChrisLukhaup (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello everybody,

my name is Chris Lukhaup i am in Florida at the moment to do some underwater photography esp. water plants.With me is Stefan Hummel from the german Aquarium Plant Company DENNERLE
I have set up s schedule of different Springs i want to visit ..any suggestions what could be nice to see ?? 
Cheers
Chris

ps. attached some pics from Plantahunter Tours we already did...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Chris, amazing work. I would love to see some updated stuff from Orlando too


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those habitat photos are awesome!


----------

